# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  Άδεια εγκατάσταση κάμερας

## gate7

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

Θέλω να ρωτήσω το εξής:
Κάποιος ο οποίος έχει κατάστημα ως τεχνικός υπολογιστών και εγκαταστάσεων δικτύων ίντερνετ που κόβει κανονικά απόδειξη ή τιμολόγιο παροχής υπηρεσιών μπορεί να κάνει και εγκαταστάσεις ip camera ή cctv απλά να είναι δηλωμένο σαν υπηρεσία στην εφορία ή θέλει κάποια ειδική άδεια από την ασφάλεια για να είναι εγκαταστάτης; Το κατάστημα να είναι δικό του όχι υπάλληλος.

Από ότι γνωρίζω πρέπει όταν κάποιος για παράδειγμα θέλει να τοποθετήσει κάμερα στο κατάστημα ή το γραφείο του πρέπει να τη δηλώσει στην ασφάλεια και να κολλήσει ενημερωτικό ότι ο χώρος παρακολουθείτε από κλειστό κύκλωμα τηλεόρασης.

Επίσης, έχω βρει αυτό με τη νομοθεσία
http://www.dpa.gr/portal/page?_pagei...hema=PORTAL#14

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## σεατ 2

αν δεν κανω λαθος θες τυπου Β ΑΔΕΙΑ

----------


## chipakos-original

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
> 
> Θέλω να ρωτήσω το εξής:
> Κάποιος ο οποίος έχει κατάστημα ως τεχνικός υπολογιστών και εγκαταστάσεων δικτύων ίντερνετ που κόβει κανονικά απόδειξη ή τιμολόγιο παροχής υπηρεσιών μπορεί να κάνει και εγκαταστάσεις ip camera ή cctv απλά να είναι δηλωμένο σαν υπηρεσία στην εφορία ή θέλει κάποια ειδική άδεια από την ασφάλεια για να είναι εγκαταστάτης; Το κατάστημα να είναι δικό του όχι υπάλληλος.
> 
> Από ότι γνωρίζω πρέπει όταν κάποιος για παράδειγμα θέλει να τοποθετήσει κάμερα στο κατάστημα ή το γραφείο του πρέπει να τη δηλώσει στην ασφάλεια και να κολλήσει ενημερωτικό ότι ο χώρος παρακολουθείτε από κλειστό κύκλωμα τηλεόρασης.
> 
> Επίσης, έχω βρει αυτό με τη νομοθεσία
> http://www.dpa.gr/portal/page?_pagei...hema=PORTAL#14
> ...


Με την άδεια εξάσκησης επαγγέλματος ραδιοφωνίας τηλεόρασης που παίρναμε παλιά (δεν ξέρω αν και σήμερα βγαίνει η ίδια ή διαφορετική) σίγουρα τοποθετείς συναγερμούς.Δεν έχει σημασία αν κόβει αποδείξεις ο φίλος σου διότι αυτό αφορά μόνο την εφορία. Αν θυμάμαι καλά εκεί που θα πας να κάνεις εγκατάσταση δηλώνεις την ιδιότητά σου στο τοπικό αστυνομικό τμήμα για να μην έχεις πρόβλημα κατά την εγκατάσταση. Αν ξέρει παιδιά κάποιος λεπτομέρειες ας μας πει.

----------


## radiotimes

Θα πρεπει να πας στο Αστυνομικο Τμημα και να ζητησεις εκδοση Αδειας Εγκαταστατη Security.Το μονο που χρειαζεται ειναι να εχεις πτυχιου με τιτλο Ηλεκτρονικου Γενικως.Δεν δινεις εξετασεις αλλα πληρωνεις καποια παραβολα.Εγω μεσα σε ενα μηνα την πηρα και διαρκει για 5 χρονια.

----------

gate7 (03-02-17)

----------


## gate7

> Θα πρεπει να πας στο Αστυνομικο Τμημα και να ζητησεις εκδοση Αδειας Εγκαταστατη Security.Το μονο που χρειαζεται ειναι να εχεις πτυχιου με τιτλο Ηλεκτρονικου Γενικως.Δεν δινεις εξετασεις αλλα πληρωνεις καποια παραβολα.Εγω μεσα σε ενα μηνα την πηρα και διαρκει για 5 χρονια.


Με πτυχίο από ΕΠΑΛ με ειδικότητα "Υποστήριξη συστημάτων, εφαρμογών και δικτύων υπολογιστών" μπορώ να πάρω την άδεια? ή με ΒΕΚ ΙΕΚ ειδικότητας "Τεχνικός Εφαρμογών Πληροφορικής";

----------


## radiotimes

> Με πτυχίο από ΕΠΑΛ με ειδικότητα "Υποστήριξη συστημάτων, εφαρμογών και δικτύων υπολογιστών" μπορώ να πάρω την άδεια? ή με ΒΕΚ ΙΕΚ ειδικότητας "Τεχνικός Εφαρμογών Πληροφορικής";


Αυτο δεν το ξερω ψαξε να βρεις την εγκυκλειο που αναφερεται στις ειδικοτητες η σε ενα Αστυνομικο Τμημα καλυτερα.

----------


## chipakos-original

Εγώ βέβαια αν ασχοληθούμε λίγο σε βάθος έχω κάποιες απορίες. Ο ηλεκτρολόγος κάνει την μόνιμη εγκατάσταση δηλαδή καλωδίωση στην οικοδομή??? ή ο ηλεκτρονικός που θα ολοκληρώσει και την τοποθέτηση του συναγερμού..?? Εννοώ ότι ποιός θα ελέγξει τον ηλεκτρολόγο αν περνάει καλώδιο συναγερμού στην οικοδομή ή αν περνάει καλώδιο ρεύματος??και ανάστροφα ποιός θα ελέγξει αν ο ηλεκτρονικός αντί για καλώδιο συναγερμού παράνομα τοποθετεί και ηλεκτρικά καλώδια στην οικοδομή....??ή ο ηλεκτρονικός δεν έχει απολύτως κανένα δικαίωμα στην οικοδομή...???...ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ...???

----------

